

Best Laptops for Web Designers - technogist
http://www.technogist.com/2013/07/5-best-laptops-for-web-designers.html

======
samweinberg
>There are certain features which Web Designers will be looking for,
including: Value for money, speed, Good screen size/resolution, battery life
and portability.

I think it's safe to say that everyone in the market for a new laptop will be
looking for these qualities.

The article doesn't even explain _why_ these choices would be a good fit for a
web designer. It's as if the author just made a list of general-purpose
laptops and picked a random profession out of a hat to use for the title.

------
zachlatta
This article screams linkbait. "If you are a web designer, you have to have
good equipment in order for you to design a good website." in particular irks
me. From my experience, anything that can run vim (virtually every computer
ever) is enough for web development.

~~~
joshuaellinger
Yep. Linkbait.

Because if they were talking about graphic designer types, it would have been
a list of one.

I run Windows in a VM on a Macbook Pro Retina because I use Visual Studio for
development. The second machine on the list is passible. The rest are a random
joke of every form factor out there.

~~~
benologist
Have you seen this? [http://xamarin.com/studio](http://xamarin.com/studio).

I traded my VM + VS in for that a few months ago, makes a huge difference on
my Air. No Resharper but unfortunately.

